# My new ride



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well after almost two years absence, I deciced to get myself a bike again.

Found myself a lovely 1999 CBR 900 RRX Fireblade, on only 11k miles, full history and only 2 owners. Will try and post some pics soon. Hoping to make the most of what little summer we have left and making the commute to work a bit cheaper


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Enjoy it Blade, last of the old skool Blades, great honest bikes with a pedigree


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice one mate, enjoy! I've got an RR2 954 gathering dust in the garage, must get out on it more


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks guys, couple of pics:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice looking bike Blade, amazing they are out there with only 1K miles a year, nice little gems waiting to be found.

Dave get some pics of the 954 up, I used to love mine.

Well here's mine, latest in a long line of Blades, all get mullered day in day out, closing in on about 250K miles in the last 13 years of owning them. This was on the day I bought it last year at 2 years and 4 k miles, now closing in on 20k and not looking as gleaming after a tough winter.


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)

loverly blade!


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

> Dave get some pics of the 954 up, I used to love mine.


Sorry for the delay mate, have just got back from hols!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good buy Blade 

Knew you'd be back on two wheels


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Cheers for the replies gents.

Loving being back on a bike, found myself a real bargain! A few people are telling me they are fast becoming collectors items, so gutted I missed out on the 2450 mile one from Scotland (was only up for £3k) having seen this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140909043936? ... 1423.l2649


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> Nice looking bike Blade, amazing they are out there with only 1K miles a year, nice little gems waiting to be found.
> 
> Dave get some pics of the 954 up, I used to love mine.
> 
> Well here's mine, latest in a long line of Blades, all get mullered day in day out, closing in on about 250K miles in the last 13 years of owning them. This was on the day I bought it last year at 2 years and 4 k miles, now closing in on 20k and not looking as gleaming after a tough winter.


Sure we know each other from another forum?

Yep, can't beat a blade, I have a 929 and a RRA


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dave v said:


> Sure we know each other from another forum?
> 
> Yep, can't beat a blade, I have a 929 and a RRA


Reckon you might be right there buddy. Surely you have not got a Blade and a poxy hairdressers car as well....this will not go down well in the motorcycling fraternity


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

Reckon you might be right there buddy. Surely you have not got a Blade and a poxy hairdressers car as well....this will not go down well in the motorcycling fraternity [/quote]

Lol, I won't tell them if you don't! Jimbo's got it In his back pocket.......


----------

